# Lion : Facetime ne se connecte pas



## Teloif (17 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous.
Je suis passé à LION sur mon Imac et sur le Macbook.
J'ai paramétré Facetime sur les 2 avec de appleId différent.
J'ai testé Facetime sur le réseau Wifi de la maison (SFR) et ça fonctionne sans pb. Idem du Macbook vers Iphone.

Par contre, j'essaye d'établir maintenant le contact entre l'imac toujours sur SFR et le macbook qui est depuis sur un réseau Livebox.
J'ai 2 soucis :
- Quand l'imac appelle, rien ne se passe sur le macbook, ça sonne dans le vide
- Quand le macbook appelle, demande d'autorisation sur l'Imac, mais quand on veut prendre l'appel, nous restons sur "Connexion en cours ..." puis ça finit en appel manqué !
Idem avec l'Iphone (qui a l'appleId de l'Imac).

Avez-vous rencontré ce pb et avez-vous une idée ou solution ?

Merci


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Dans ce fil, il est question de FaceTime, de logiciel de messagerie instantanée vidéo. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## Teloif (18 Août 2011)

Any idea ? Suis-je dans le bon forum ?


----------



## zack11 (25 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai également le même soucis avec Facetime. Avez vous réussi a le faire marcher ?


----------



## maousse (25 Août 2011)

tout dépend du routeur qui vous donne accès à internet, qui comporte un firewall plus ou moins strict.

cette note technique décrit les ports à ouvrir et à mapper vers l'ip de la machine concernée par facetime.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4245?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## zack11 (25 Août 2011)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit le routeur puisque Facetime marche parfaitement quand j'utilise mon Iphone 4 sur ce reseau.


----------



## zack11 (28 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

pour info, j'ai regle le problème en allant les paramètre la date & l'heure, il faut cocher "régler la date et heure automatiquement"

A bientôt


----------

